# Begining of Aprilhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=78



## andrewKn (Apr 22, 2011)

________ by markos1996, on Flickr




________ by markos1996, on Flickr




_______ by markos1996, on Flickr




______________ by markos1996, on Flickr


Like always, I will be thankful for constructive criticism


----------



## andrewKn (Apr 23, 2011)

______ by markos1996, on Flickr




________ by markos1996, on Flickr




_______ by markos1996, on Flickr




_________ by markos1996, on Flickr

suck it bitches


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 23, 2011)

i think i recognize parts of these photos... Philadelphia?


----------



## andrewKn (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah its philadelphia. 90% of what I shoot is to and from work in south philly.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2011)

Photos of this type almost always appear better in-print, or at least quite large on-screen, like 2,000 pixels wide or so. It's a shame that your work has to be seen so small here.


----------



## andrewKn (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you! 

The 4x5 prints do look better. But I'm nervous about getting anything on these rolls printed larger than 4x5 because both rolls were ilford 3200. Love shooting at 1/250 shutter and f/11 as well as shoot at night.


----------



## andrewKn (Apr 23, 2011)

Also, redbrick looks best with large grain and a plus blue filter


----------

